# Regner offers coal fired for 2010



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I notice that Regner's new Fossily can be wood or coal fired. Click on Actuelles, Neuheiten 2010, then Fossily. Click on vergrößern by the small picture to see a good closeup of the machine. I would be a little skeptical about the 1:22.5 scale, however because it's based on the Chaloner, then it might be closer to 7/8ths. I'll need to see one up close to make sure. 
http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I changed the Germish into English - 'Fossily is the first-ever Regner locomotive that is either coal or wood-fired. Named 'Fossily' after the so-called fossil fuel [coal] and fitted with reduction gear, this Easy-Line model is fully assembled and ready to run out of the box. It has an axle-fed water pump with bypass and water feed re-supply pump bottle. It includes all the necessary items for operation - coal, ash-rake, auxiliary suction fan, oil tools and so on.' 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Hm... does anyone else think $2,800 (€1,985) is a bit high?

It's a really cool idea, and I would like to buy one as an introduction to coal firing. That's just a lot of cash for such a small locomotive.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, there is a small man on the footplate, my memory is the 1:1 Chaloner's chimney top was close to human head height? 

EDIT 'ere we go:

http://www.shrinkingman.plus.com/Tr...ardhu.html


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this one could be fun: 
http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a...crolok.php 
It might even be possible to convert it to 30mm gauge...


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

David it is 30/32/45. Probably like the other easy line-adjust the wheels. Nice, but unfortunately for about the same money, David Bailey is offering a Robert if there is enough interest. DJB offering is based on a Roundhouse chassis with Hackworth so should be a good runner. 
Bob


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

First the coal engine:


















219 euros for the little sterno fueled max microlok, now what will it be when regner america gets it, could indeed be a winner!(cheap fun engine with fuel available at all grocery stores).


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 22 Jan 2010 05:09 PM 
Hm... does anyone else think $2,800 (€1,985) is a bit high?

It's a really cool idea, and I would like to buy one as an introduction to coal firing. That's just a lot of cash for such a small locomotive. 
I guess it doesn't fit the idea that small = cheap in a little loco, but then the work involved in building a coal-fired live steamer is far greater than for a simple pot-boiler, or even most gas-fired models. Axle water pumps, by-pass valves and plumbng, not to say the compleixities of a coal-fired firebox and boiler, take it into the realms of true model engineering, rather then the usual [high-grade] toys that most of us have.

Ask David Bailey, or Torry, or John Shawe, Dave Hottmann, or any of our coal-fire mavens with which our hobby is thankfully blessed.... 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a Regner America?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Google says look here: http://www.traindept.com/index.html 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so no Regner America, thanks.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner America is "The Train Department" run by Ken Johnson. He can be reached at:


PHONE/FAX: 757-855-6364


EMAIL [email protected] 

His web site is: 


http://www.traindept.com/contactus.html


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

After studying the photos of the Sterno fired Max, it appears that it has an integral oiler on the cylinder assembly - no separate oiler visible on the steam lines. What else would have a knurled nut with O-ring on top of the cylinder? Although the boiler capacity of 25 ml is a little scary - very little margin for error there.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am thinking this is more of a "steam" model than a "train" model if that makes sense? More for the model steam operators/collectors Vs. regular garden railway use. 

....or at least how I am viewing it myself. Dad and I are ordering one to join the Mamod collection.


----------

